# NNSW Jew Bloody Beauty!



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Launched today at sparrows fart paddled out and deployed the rods, was total glass out. Got a couple of yakkas and a slimey which died cause it tangled itself around both of the rigs  It was dead out and I decided to paddle in....left my rods out as you never know...... I was getting close to the breakers and decided to wind in... 1 turn of the reel and I was on, I felt heavy weight and then the rod buckled over..... Turned out to be a 115cm Jewy (14kgs). Must have been patrolling the back of the breakers... checked the sounder and it was just a sandy bottom :?

Ive now caught 2 of my 4 desired species on a yak (cobe and Jew), now all I need is a nice spanish and wahoo! :twisted:

Anyway how did the army go at palmy? water felt quite warm today....

Hopefully next post will be a mack or a hoo :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

How good is that.
Jew Lucky Bastard.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Wow Brodie fantastic mate congrats. BTW u got a licence for those guns!


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Bloody outstanding mate, 2 down 2 to go


----------



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

Well done Brody. Nice fish


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Impressive Bro , I think your a very well rounded fisherman for a young fella

Congratz


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

You two are Brothers, ain't you. :lol:

Well done Brolans.

If it tastes as nice as my lot smaller one, you got a lot of lip-smacking meals there.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I think the obvious question is who is the youngest? Well boys who is the youngest and who then is the pin up boy of akff?


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

lady killers! who signs the most autographs at the club house on the way in = akff poster boy


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

What a beauty indeed brolans. You must be proud as punch! Well done. 
Now just to get that hair sorted.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic fish. Enjoy.


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome fish Mate. Interesting how brown these fish are. All my rock and beach Jew are very silvery, your fish are quite dark. Great fish mate


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! Im still learning and i'll take any fish I get as a bonus 



carnster said:


> I think the obvious question is who is the youngest? Well boys who is the youngest and who then is the pin up boy of akff?


I'm the younger one but I think rod has the edge hahaha :lol:



paulsod said:


> You two are Brothers, ain't you. :lol:
> 
> Well done Brolans.
> 
> ...


Nah haha but the pics do look alike... same hair... holding the fish the same way :lol: Had it for dinner tonight and tasted bloody jewtiful ;-)


KingCobe said:


> Impressive Bro , I think your a very well rounded fisherman for a young fella
> 
> Congratz


Thanks mate... means a lot  Ive been fishing since a I was a youngster... but the yakking is only new to me and I only aim to get better


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> Wow Brodie fantastic mate congrats. BTW u got a licence for those guns!


Cheers chris! haha nah I plan to get a couple over the uni break ;-)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done guys, very nice fish.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats Brodie on another species, and a good size as well.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

rodpac said:


> paulsod said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


Shit! They are too!

Haha I sorta guessed you might have been older  I'm 20, but apparently I only look 15, because every time I try to get into a club they think im under aged hahaha ;-)


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Btw... im in the market for a new yak as my supalite is to small for me. So Im looking at getting an evo or profisha


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations brolans. Nice Jewie  Right behind the breakers is a great spot for them. Do you do many surf landings?


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Shhhh&#8230; keep it on the down low haha, they all might want a lend of it


----------

